# arrival in Manila and issued a 1 year visa



## matluz1 (Dec 27, 2013)

Hello
I was surprised yesterday when I arrived in Manila international airport with my wife . We are both using British passports but she is a dual citizen. I filled out the immigration form with reason of visit tourist and we both got a small square entry stamp with 1 yr hand written in it. I was expecting a 1 month stamp. Is this normal?
Thanks 
Mat


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes it is normal, you were travelling with your Filipino wife so you received the Balikbayan privilege visa. It is good for one year but you can only receive it when accompanying your wife.


----------



## matluz1 (Dec 27, 2013)

Ok Gary thanks. I have learned something.
On the bus now Manila to Bulan Sorsogon. 
. Mat


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

matluz1 said:


> Ok Gary thanks. I have learned something.
> On the bus now Manila to Bulan Sorsogon.
> . Mat


Mat,

You are traveling to Bulan? Are you going over to Masbate or Ticao Island from there? I've taken the boat many times from there to Masbate City and also to Batuan on Ticao Island. Beautiful country!


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

matluz1 said:


> Hello
> I was surprised yesterday when I arrived in Manila international airport with my wife . We are both using British passports but she is a dual citizen. I filled out the immigration form with reason of visit tourist and we both got a small square entry stamp with 1 yr hand written in it. I was expecting a 1 month stamp. Is this normal?
> Thanks
> Mat


Just so you know, once you have the BB stamp, there are no more required visits to Immigration before you departure. Even if here after 6 months, you are not required to obtain an Exit Clearance Certificate (ECC). If staying here for the full year, you have the option to leave or convert your BB stamp to a Tourist Visa before it expires.


----------



## matluz1 (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks for the visa information. I plan to stay for a few weeks this visit. In future I might stay for a few months. If my wife had entered on her Philippine passport could I still have got a bb visa? 
Thanks 
Mat


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

matluz1 said:


> Thanks for the visa information. I plan to stay for a few weeks this visit. In future I might stay for a few months. If my wife had entered on her Philippine passport could I still have got a bb visa?
> Thanks
> Mat


Yes, you would still have gotten it. You're spouse is a Philippine citizen. That's the requirement.


----------



## RichB66 (Jun 22, 2014)

My wife has a British passport but no Philippines passport..We enetered Philippines earlier this year and both got the one year BB visa..so you dont need to be a Philippine Citizen to get the BB visa, but she does have to have been born there..


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

The BB is aimed at former Philippine citizens and their immediate family. If you wife has a Philippine passport she doesn't need a BB stamp. If she also has a foriegn passport she must use that to enter the country otherwise she will need to either pay the travel tax on exit or apply for the exemption which although inexpensive could waste a day of your vacation.


----------



## mrbobo (Dec 11, 2014)

Just be aware that if you exit and re-enter the Philippines that one year Balikbayan visa will be negated.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

mrbobo said:


> Just be aware that if you exit and re-enter the Philippines that one year Balikbayan visa will be negated.


If you are travelling with your wife you will get a new 1 year on re-entre.


----------

